# Help a newbie identify my frame



## venusi (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi all

I wonder if you can help me with something that's puzzled me for years.

I've owned a Look carbon frame since 1994 and I've never definitively known which model it is.

I bought it secondhand and was told it's either a KG76 or KG96.

I'd say it was built in 1990, mostly because its in the old PDM team colours and has decals on the top tube saying "PDM WORLDCUP 1988-89". It's badged Concorde on the seat and down tubes and fronts of the forks. Forks are raked not straight. Aluminium unfinished dropouts, but lugs are painted the same as the tubes.

Happy to post up some pics of any bits which might help to identify it. 

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

